# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers proposed schedule for 2015



## bsanders (Dec 13, 2014)

1/31 Varner
2/14 Black Shoals
2/28 Cedar creek
3/14 Bear Creek/Varner 2 day
3/28 Stone Mountain
4/11 Yargo
4/25 Bear Creek
5/9 Stone Mountain
5/23 Black Shoals
6/6 Varner
6/20 Bear Creek
7/11 Fish Off


PROPOSED


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lose the two day and we are good!!


----------



## ja88red (Dec 15, 2014)

Hate I won't be joining  yall  this year my work  schedule  is opposite.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Ja88red,  look into SWAT...our schedule may work out better for you.  Looks like we are on opposite weekends from Dixie this year.


----------



## ja88red (Dec 16, 2014)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Hey Ja88red,  look into SWAT...our schedule may work out better for you.  Looks like we are on opposite weekends from Dixie this year.



10-4 will do


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 16, 2014)

Or SJB will be on opposite weekends and fish mostly the same lakes as Dixie


----------



## arcadedawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Schedule looks fine to me. You should throw a wrinkle or 2 in there this year.  Like banning the A-Rig just for the 2 day tournament.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 17, 2014)

Hahahahahaha......whoooo, I've heard some funny stuff before but that is a good one.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 17, 2014)

arcadedawg said:


> Schedule looks fine to me. You should throw a wrinkle or 2 in there this year.  Like banning the A-Rig just for the 2 day tournament.



Good idea!! This is another reason why a meeting is needed


----------



## bsanders (Dec 17, 2014)

We are going to have a meeting, im trying to figure out where. And got Christmas coming up.......


----------



## bsanders (Dec 17, 2014)

looking at december 28th.......just got to nail down where.


----------



## shaftinfection (Dec 17, 2014)

Can't wait deer season almost over start putting some new line on them reels. Great club. Chris is the only one that can't use a A-Rig. Naw joking if they sale it at walmart it should be legal.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 17, 2014)

shaftinfection said:


> Can't wait deer season almost over start putting some new line on them reels. Great club. Chris is the only one that can't use a A-Rig. Naw joking if they sale it at walmart it should be legal.



Ummmhmmmm
http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Four-Stroke-5-HP-Outboard-Motor-15-Shaft/15066082


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 17, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> Ummmhmmmm
> http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Four-Stroke-5-HP-Outboard-Motor-15-Shaft/15066082



Good point!!


----------



## bsanders (Dec 18, 2014)

.....everyone has to run the coleman 5 hp??? deal!


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 22, 2014)

Can you use live shad or do they have to be dead?


----------



## bsanders (Dec 23, 2014)

.....you can use live or dead shad pattern baits.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 25, 2014)

A good rule would be you cant prefish any lake on days its not open to the public.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 25, 2014)

You planning on fishing with us this year bugpac?


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 26, 2014)

bsanders said:


> You planning on fishing with us this year bugpac?



Probably not, but he's got a great point


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 27, 2014)

bsanders said:


> .....you can use live or dead shad pattern baits.



Can we weigh in trout and walleye or is it only bass & catfish? I cant wait to fish Varner, I just got the carb cleaned on my motor & have a new out rigger & planer board i am dying to use!


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 27, 2014)

bsanders said:


> You planning on fishing with us this year bugpac?



Im gonna try to some. Switched my work schedule back in October to 5 days a week.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 28, 2014)

gotcha.


----------

